# Impeller on 5hp Gamefisher (Formerly... Arrrrrggggghhhhh)



## Brine (Apr 25, 2009)

After replacing the impeller.....I've been monkeying around for the past 2 hours trying to seat the driveshaft and can't get it to close up the last 3/4". What is the deal?

This is a 1980-ish 5HP Gamefisher. The water tube is lined up. The shift rod is out of the way. The bolt/stud is in the hole.

I've been trying to pull the rope to move the flywheel while pushing down. (I have the motor upside down).

This thing is driving me nuts! Is the tolerance this friggin tight on the splines or what???

Anyone got any ideas on how to seat this thing???


----------



## ben2go (Apr 25, 2009)

put the lower unit in gear and try wiggling the prop back and forth while seating the shaft.The tolerances are fairly tight that is why it's so hard to line up.Also try a little lube on the splines.WD40 or something.


----------



## Brine (Apr 25, 2009)

Had to take a break.....Will have another thread on that episode.

Will I have to use a mallet to pound it in, or should steady pressure get it done? Again, I have the motor upside down and can put my weight into pushing it down. I'll go try the prop wiggle.


----------



## michiganman18 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont Wd-40 it. Just a little grease on the splines. it should go right in if its lined up no mallet should be necessary. make sure its not in a crevice of the block and in the actual shaft. If needed look with a flashlight.


----------



## Brine (Apr 30, 2009)

Well, I've been meaning to follow up on this, but I just got the pics loaded. 

First things first. I have never worked on an outboard, so be patient with my explanations and possible incorrect terminology. If I do make a mistake, let me know tho, cuz I'm all about learning.

Anyway, my last post left off with me not being able to seat the driveshaft. For the purpose of putting on some pics, I will backtrack a little then explain what I found the problem to be. 

After reading about replacing the impellers on the site so much, I thought it was time to do it to mine, since I know it had not ever been done. I didn't have the luxury (or smarts) of having a service manual first, but after reading a bit on here and on other sites, I figured as long as I put everything back the way I found it, I would be ok.

First off, I started by removing this plate.





What the picture doesn't show is the black wax that was in the larger hole. When I first removed the two small screws, I stared and thought, hmmmmm, I guess this one doesn't have a hole. :roll: Fortunately, I pushed on it with my finger which made the wax collapse and fall down.  

[-X laughing....

Ok, so fast forward to the impeller. I figured this one was due to be replaced.





I think you can guess which is the new one :shock: 





And here is the kit I purchased





As it turned out, I don't see why I needed to repace the actual housing, as the old one looked just fine, but I put the new one on anyway. 

Now, fast forward to putting it all back together (the gears will be a seperate post). Upon reassembly, I am not getting the driveshaft to seat the last 1/2-5/8". I finally gave up on trying to make it work and decided to back track the whole process. #-o 

Doing so allowed me to discover this!!!





The nuts that were sent with the new pump were bigger than the previous. Here is a pic of the new nut above the old to show the difference.





and then side by side





:idea: 
The diameter of the new nuts overhung the impeller housing and were hitting the inside of the drive shaft housing, thus prohibiting the driveshaft from lining up properly. =D> =D> =D> 

As soon as I put on the old (smaller) nuts, it slid right in.


----------



## ben2go (May 1, 2009)

That's the first one I seen with lock nuts.All I have worked on had flat head screws.Good info.


----------

